# Neosporin on dogs?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use Neosporin or something similar on dogs? Ruby has a wart on the back of her leg, between her dew claw paw pad and the foot. It ripped open on Friday night as she was running down the stairs. Since then we've been washing it, letting it dry and then bandaging it so that she doesn't bleed everywhere. Despite this, I think it's becoming infected. When we took off her bandaging this morning to clean the area, I noticed a bad odor. 

I'm calling our vet first thing tomorrow morning when they open, but in the meantime I'm looking for something to keep the infection from getting worse. 

Do you think Neosporin would be okay?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes. But do get her to the Vet. Good luck dealing with Ruby's boo-boo!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

LambertKay EMT gel is made for animal wounds. Comes in a one once tube. For future wounds and scars of honor.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Honey is actually great for that too, but she might be less tempted to lick neosporin.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A good warm soak in Epson salt won't hurt either.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We use neosporin for minor cuts, just make sure he doesn't eat too much if it.


----------

